# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  مشکل در نصب NetBeans 6.5

## comp_j

با عرض سلام
موقع نصب  6.0 , NetBeans 6.5 یه error  پیش میاد که ازش عکس گرفتم.
فایل من مشکل داره یا مشکل یه چیز دیگس؟

----------


## saeedIRHA

طبق عکس ظاهراً فايلت بد دانلود شده،بعد از دانلود مقادير MD5 SUM رو 
چک کن که از درست دانلود شدن فايل مطمئن بشی.

MD5 Sum for NetBeans IDE 6.5 Windows: 8e903c8e0ece372b22ae66dc65eda7e2

----------


## mortez maya

من هم دقیقا همچین مشکلی دارم. یکی از دوستان راهنمایی کنن لطفا

----------


## comp_j

MD5Sum  من با اونی که شما اونجا گذاشتید فرق می کنه !
آیا الزامی هست که MD5Sum فایل من با MD5Sum فایل شما یکی باشه؟  :متفکر:

----------


## saeedIRHA

> MD5Sum  من با اونی که شما اونجا گذاشتید فرق می کنه !
> آیا الزامی هست که MD5Sum فایل من با MD5Sum فایل شما یکی باشه؟


بله، اصلاً يکی از استفاده های MD5SUM همين هست که مطمئن بشيم فايل درست دانلود شده
و *مقدار اون هميشه يکی هست اگر درست دانلود شده باشه*

----------


## comp_j

من این فایل و رو یه سیستم دیگه امتحان کردم و بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب شد ولی روی سیستم خودم نصب نمی شه !!! 
پس با این اوصاف اوصول MD5Sum زیر سوال می ره !
این هم MD5Sum تولید شده توسط فایل من : 68ab2c2f51faa3b61486a7d1fff6a3ff

----------


## saeedIRHA

> من این فایل و رو یه سیستم دیگه امتحان کردم و بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب شد ولی روی سیستم خودم نصب نمی شه !!! 
> پس با این اوصاف اوصول MD5Sum زیر سوال می ره !
> این هم MD5Sum تولید شده توسط فایل من : 68ab2c2f51faa3b61486a7d1fff6a3ff


مقدار MD5SUM بايد هميشه يکی باشه که نشون بده فايل هيچ ايرادی نداره
شايد بد کپی شده باشه در دستگاه شما.
MD5SUM روشه نسبتاً قديمی و معمولی هست که برای مطمئن شدن 
از درست بودن فايل استفاده ميشه و نه شما و نه من ميتونيم زيره سؤال ببريمش!! ;-)

----------


## comp_j

این مشکل می تونه به JDK ربط داشته باشه؟ 
من الان از  JDK 6 Update 12 استفاده می کنم.

----------


## saeedIRHA

> این مشکل می تونه به JDK ربط داشته باشه؟ 
> من الان از  JDK 6 Update 12 استفاده می کنم.


خير ربطی بهم ندارن

----------

